# DH has low sperm count - can we conceive naturally?



## Emioo (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi,

We have been ttc for a year and I have had a hycosy which said everything was fine but progesterone a little low. Dh has low sperm count at 5 mil and varicoceles. Long wait for urology apt. I have been put on clomid but have read so many stories saying it's pointless if you are ovulating and dh has low sperm count. Everyone around me either has a baby or is pregnant I swear! Insanely nice doctor but I am not sure what the point is of clomid for someone ovulating already. Would love a success story from anyone in similar position without use of IVF? Thanks x


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi emioo 

unfortunately i don't have any success stories but i'm in the same boat as you, i've just started my 1st round of clomid ( i ovulate fine on my own also), partners sperm count is 9million, surely there must be a little hope for us if the docs have prescribed clomid, wishing you luck x


----------



## Emioo (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you Misty. Fingers crossed. No AF yet but had symptoms.


----------



## Emioo (Mar 27, 2018)

Now on second month and currently in the middle of cycle somewhere. Anyone out there with any success stories?


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to add that although we did have ivf to conceive our daughter, we had a little miracle bfp while waiting to start a frozen cycle. As per my signature, my husbands sperm count had been severely affected by a mumps infection when he was younger. The count, motility and morphology were all well below normal...can’t quite remember exact numbers but the count was no more than 5 million. As far as figures go, we were told it would be highly unlikely we’d ever conceive naturally. So yes, it can happen even though I never ever thought it would for us   Good luck xx


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

P.s. the only thing we did to actively give ourselves a better chance was using preseed lubricant and my husband took a course of supplements called fertilsan-M. Although it was a 3 month course and he’d finished them about 3 months before our BFP so not sure if they helped or not. We both felt better doing “something” even though our chances were so low x


----------



## Emioo (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Katie, Thanks for your reply and sorry for my VERY late one! Really gives me hope your story so thank you. I've now done 7 rounds of clomid and about to start super ov. But wondering if this month I have had IB, will have to wait a few days to find out if it was that or just stress or something. x


----------



## Lulu2017 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Emi 

Sorry you find yourself here, but I hope you finds lots of info that helps. You say your husbands count is 5 mil, do you know how many of those are motile? 

I had four failed rounds of IVF due to my husband having extremely low count, motility and morphology ((one was a cancelled round so not full), and all failed. Well one did work but I miscarried. It was an extremely tough time for us both. 

The nhs wait times for urologists are so hard, we saw two in the end - one at the beginning who to be frank was a complete and utter waste of time - he said nothing at all could be done to improve my husband’s situation and ivf was our only hope. We had two failed rounds with the NHS and then asked to be referred to a second urologist who was great. He found and fixed a variocele which really helped things. We then had our third cycle which resulted in a pregnancy but unfortunately I miscarried 

After our miscarriage we decided to get some different view point and try some different angles whilst we decided what to do next. We saw an AMAZING urologist called Dr Ramsey who I couldn’t recommend enough, he put my husband on clomid and incredibly I am 16 weeks pregnant! 

We also in that time saw an amazing nutritionist called Melanie Brown who specialises in both male ans female nutrition - we were both on a complete cocktail of supplements and changed our diets quite a lot (we were healthy before but she packed our diets to the brim with antioxidants) 

I hope the urologist you See is clued up on the latest research and believes in fixing variocele sand nutrition too - if they don’t then please, please get a second opinion. There’s an old school of thought that not much can be done and as a result people end up doing ivf before making the sperm the best quality it can be. But there’s so much new evidence and research and it’s moving quickly you really need a urologist who is interested and up to speed with it all 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

What plays a role is the morphology and motility. You dont need but one to fertilize the egg.


----------



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Lulu

Have sent you a private message


----------

